# emerge -vuD world treibt mich in den Wahnsinn! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Wollte mal wieder mein Gentoo nach längerer Zeit updaten und nun bekomme ich voll das Chaos von Emerge ausgegeben und kann das System nicht upgraden!

--autounmask-write bringt auch nix 

Hat da jemand ne rasche Lösung oder das selbe Problem? 

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -vuD world

!!! Repository 'roslin' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/roslin/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Repository 'multimedia' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/multimedia/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Repository 'x-pythonhead' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/pythonhead/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Repository 'vdr-testing' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/vdr-testing/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

!!! Repository 'sunrise' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/sunrise/metadata/layout.conf'

!!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility

```

```
dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-51.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.1= required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/icu-51.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.7.17::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.0.30::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.0.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.18-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/icu-49:0/51.2= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

dev-ruby/rake:0

  (dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-ruby/rake[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/json-1.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-ruby/rake[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/racc-1.4.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p247-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-ruby/racc:0

  (dev-ruby/racc-1.4.9::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-ruby/racc[ruby_targets_ruby19] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-ruby/racc-1.4.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-ruby/racc[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-ruby/json:0

  (dev-ruby/json-1.8.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-ruby/json-1.4[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-ruby/json-1.7.7[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p247-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    =dev-ruby/json-1*[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-ruby/json-1.8.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-ruby/json-1*[ruby_targets_ruby19] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-ruby/json-1.4[ruby_targets_ruby19] required by (dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-ruby/rubygems:0

  (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-ruby/rubygems-1.8.10-r1[ruby_targets_ruby19] required by (dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p448-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-ruby/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby18] required by (virtual/rubygems-1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-ruby/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby19] required by (virtual/rubygems-4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.2[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p247-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-ruby/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby20] required by (virtual/rubygems-6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (kde-base/kontact-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 185 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[dbus] required by (x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-1.8.14::stuff, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-misc/kcm-ufw-0.4.3-r1::kde, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.7.4:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-1.8.14::stuff, installed)

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.3::kde, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 14 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

dev-qt/qtdbus:4

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtdemo-4.8.5-r1::gentoo, installed)

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/libX11:0

  (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libX11-1.4.99.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/libX11-1.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXcursor:0

  (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXcursor[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXext:0

  (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/libXext-1.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-proto/xextproto:0

  (x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.99[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXrender:0

  (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/libXrender-0.8.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXrender[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXt:0

  (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXt[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xproto:0

  (x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.17[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/inputproto:0

  (x11-proto/inputproto-2.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/inputproto-2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/inputproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/inputproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/inputproto-2.2.99.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXrandr:0

  (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXrandr[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xineramaproto:0

  (x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xineramaproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXinerama:0

  (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXinerama[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto:0

  (x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/alsa-lib:0

  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/alsa-lib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXxf86vm:0

  (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXxf86vm[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXi:0

  (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXi[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/renderproto:0

  (x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/renderproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/renderproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-proto/randrproto:0

  (x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/randrproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/randrproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXfixes:0

  (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libXfixes-5[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/fixesproto:0

  (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/fixesproto-5[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/kbproto:0

  (x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/kbproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/kbproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libSM:0

  (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libSM[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libICE:0

  (x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libICE[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto:0

  (x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_1(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_single_target_python2_6(+)?,python_single_target_python2_7(+)?,python_single_target_python3_1(+)?,python_single_target_python3_2(+)?,python_single_target_python3_3(+)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXau:0

  (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXdmcp:0

  (x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/libpthread-stubs:0

  (dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Wollte mal wieder mein Gentoo nach längerer Zeit updaten und nun bekomme ich voll das Chaos von Emerge ausgegeben und kann das System nicht upgraden!
> 
> --autounmask-write bringt auch nix
> ...

  Hehe, eine "rasche Lösung" wäre bei so einem System aus dem testing-Zweig inklusive fremder Overlays doch recht langweilig  :Razz: 

Ein Versuch, bzw ein paar Vorschläge;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -vuD world 
> ```
> ...

  Nimm am besten zu -uD auch stets --newuse mit hinzu - damit lassen sich die Abhängigkeiten idR besser auflösen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Repository 'roslin' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/roslin/metadata/layout.conf'
> 
> ...

  Ist zunächst nicht wirklich tragisch - dies sollte wie von portage vorgeschlagen in der metadata/layout.conf passend gesetzt werden. Normal sollte sich der Overlay-Betreiber drum kümmern.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-libs/icu:0
> 
> ...

 

Dieser Konflikt ist wahrscheinlich eine Folge aus dem noch nicht passend aufgelösten Konflikt bezüglich der beiden Qt Versionen - dieser wird sich wahrscheinlich mit lösen wenn die Qt deps passen.

Der Konflikt zwischen den beiden Qt Versionen (4.8.4 und 4.8.5) entsteht hier -->  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-qt/qtgui:4
> 
> ...

  bzw dann genauer in  *Quote:*   

>     >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-misc/kcm-ufw-0.4.3-r1::kde, installed)
> 
>     >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.7.4:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-1.8.14::stuff, installed)
> 
>     >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.3::kde, installed) 

  Sind diese Overlays aktuell?

Beachte das die beiden Pakete kcm-ufw und libbluedevil schon länger nicht mehr in kde Overlay vorhanden sind - sie sind mit nun passenden Qt Deps im portage Tree vorhanden.

Das installierte qtcurve-qt4 Paket aus dem "stuff" Overlay ist auch passend im portage Tree verfügbar.

Mein Vorschlag: Baue die drei Pakete aus ::gentoo neu. (und aktualisiere die Overlays, sofern noch nicht geschehen)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-ruby/racc:0
> 
> ...

  Hier müssen wahrscheinlich nur die RUBY_TARGETS passend wie gewünscht gesetzt werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/libX11:0
> 
> ...

 

entsteht wahrscheinlich aus  *Quote:*   

> required by (media-libs/libsdl-2.0.0_pre7541::gamerlay, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

  Hier wird wahrscheinlich ABI_X86=?? passend gesetzt werden müssen (wie genau ist mir nicht bekannt)

----------

## Christian99

zu gamerlay uns sdl:2

hatte ich auch gerade. am besten die sdl2 sachen runterschmeißen und maskieren, wenn du sie nicht extra brauchst.

```
emerge -c libsdl:2 sdl-image:2 sdl-ttf:2
```

und in /etc/portage/package.mask

```
media-libs/libsdl:2

media-libs/sdl-image:2

media-libs/sdl-ttf:2
```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Danke für die Tipps  :Smile: 

Der Qt Konflikt ist gelöst, musste alle Qt Pakete entfernen und neu mergen -.-'

Der racc Konflikt ist auch gelöst, musster ruby19 setzen und  neu mergen

Jetzt  müsste ich nur noch das Problem mit  libX11 lösen, keine Ahnung wieso aber ABI_X86="64" frisst er nicht in der /etc/make.conf

Vielleicht bin ich auch mittlerweile zu alt für Gentoo ^^

----------

## Christian99

kannst du nochmal die aktuelle ausgabe von deinem emerge sazu posten?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> kannst du nochmal die aktuelle ausgabe von deinem emerge sazu posten?

 

Sorry, das ich mich erst so spät melde...

Qt ist wohl doch nicht gefixt! Sind zwar alle neuen Pakete drauf, aber beim "emerge -vuD --newuse world" will emerge wieder die alte Qt Version installieren.

Dabei hatte ich extra KDE und Stuff Overlay entfernt  :Sad: 

Die Ausgabe wäre jetzt:

```
Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Conflict: 19 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

Fetch instructions for media-sound/teamspeak-client-bin-3.0.11.1:

 * Please download TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.11.1.run

 * from http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads and place this

 * file in /usr/portage/distfiles

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/libdvdcss:1.2

  (media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libdvdcss[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libdvdread-4.2.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.13-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-51.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.1= required by (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.6::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/icu-51.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (dev-db/sqlite-3.7.17::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/libvisio-0.0.30::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/libcdr-0.0.14::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/icu-49:0/51.2= required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/icu:0/51.2= required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.18-r1::gentoo, installed)

    (and 3 more with the same problems)

sys-libs/zlib:0

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/lcms-2.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libpng-1.2.50-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.36.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/tiff-3.9.7-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-libs/zlib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/flac:0

  (media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/flac-1.2.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libogg:0

  (media-libs/libogg-1.3.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libogg-1.3.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libogg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libogg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/libogg-1.1.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/libogg-1.1.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libogg:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libogg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libshout-2.3.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/libvorbis:0

  (media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libvorbis[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libvorbis[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libshout-2.3.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libvorbis:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/faad2:0

  (media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/x264:0

  (media-libs/x264-0.0.20130731::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/x264-0.0.20130731::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/x264-0.0.20130731[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/x264-0.0.20111017:=[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-sound/lame:0

  (media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-sound/lame-3.98.3[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-sound/lame-3.99.5-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libmad:0

  (media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/libtheora:0

  (media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libtheora[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libshout-2.3.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1[encode,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/xvid:0

  (media-libs/xvid-1.3.2-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/xvid-1.3.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/xvid-1.3.2-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=media-libs/xvid-1.1.0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

app-arch/bzip2:0

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r4[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-arch/bzip2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-arch/bzip2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libX11:0

  (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libvdpau-0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/libX11-1.2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libX11[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/alsa-lib:0

  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/alsa-lib[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

media-libs/freetype:2

  (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/freetype:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXext:0

  (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libvdpau-0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXext[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libXfixes:0

  (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXfixes[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xextproto:0

  (x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.99[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xextproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xextproto-7.2.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-proto/xproto:0

  (x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/xproto-7.0.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-proto/xproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.17[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/fixesproto:0

  (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/fixesproto-5[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXau:0

  (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXau[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/libXdmcp:0

  (x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/freetype-2.4.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libXdmcp[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/kbproto:0

  (x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/kbproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.8.1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto:0

  (x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/inputproto:0

  (x11-proto/inputproto-2.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-proto/inputproto-2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-proto/inputproto[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libX11-1.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-proto/xcb-proto:0

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.7-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_1(-)?,python_targets_python3_2(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_single_target_python2_6(+)?,python_single_target_python2_7(+)?,python_single_target_python3_1(+)?,python_single_target_python3_2(+)?,python_single_target_python3_3(+)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.8-r3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-libs/libpthread-stubs:0

  (dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libpthread-stubs[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libpng:0

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.5.16-r1:0[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.6.3-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

media-libs/libpng:1.2

  (media-libs/libpng-1.2.50-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.50-r1:1.2[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libpng-1.2.50-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit:0

  (dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-5.5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-5.0.35-r4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit:0/5.0.35= required by (app-crypt/johntheripper-1.7.9-r8::gentoo, installed)

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5:4[accessibility,dbus(+)] required by (net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.3::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 184 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-misc/kio-mtp-0_p20130211::kde, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problems)

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/designer-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-qt/qtdbus:4

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.4[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5::gentoo, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

virtual/jpeg:62

  (virtual/jpeg-62::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (virtual/jpeg-62::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/jpeg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/lcms-2.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/jpeg[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/tiff-3.9.7-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

virtual/libffi:0

  (virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/libffi[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.36.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/libffi[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

dev-libs/libffi:0

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

virtual/libiconv:0

  (virtual/libiconv-0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    virtual/libiconv[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libcdio-0.90-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/libiconv[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libcdio-paranoia-0.90_p1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/libiconv[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (media-libs/libcddb-1.3.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    virtual/libiconv[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/glib-2.36.3-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (virtual/libiconv-0-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2 required by (media-libs/mlt-0.9.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsamplerate required by (media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsamplerate required by (net-misc/rdesktop-1.7.1::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsamplerate required by (media-video/vlc-2.0.7::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1 required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsamplerate required by (media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.27.2::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsamplerate required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2 required by (media-sound/audacity-2.0.3::gentoo, installed)

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20130224-r10::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-2.1[development] required by (app-emulation/wine-1.7.0::gentoo, installed)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20121202 required by (games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20130316::gamerlay, installed)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20120520 required by (net-im/skype-4.2.0.11-r1::gentoo, installed)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs required by @selected

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gstplugins-20130224::gentoo, installed)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs required by (www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.297-r1::gentoo, installed)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20130224::gentoo, installed)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs[development] required by (app-emulation/wine-1.7.0::gentoo, installed)

  (media-sound/twolame-0.3.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-sound/twolame required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729::gentoo, installed)

    media-sound/twolame required by (media-sound/sox-14.4.1::gentoo, installed)

    media-sound/twolame required by (media-video/vlc-2.0.7::gentoo, installed)

    media-sound/twolame required by (media-sound/audacity-2.0.3::gentoo, installed)

    media-sound/twolame required by (media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20 required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-4.0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsndfile:0/0= required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20[-minimal] required by (media-sound/mumble-1.2.4::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/libsndfile:= required by (net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.0 required by (media-sound/audacity-2.0.3::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/libsndfile-1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] (>=media-libs/libsndfile-1[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-sound/twolame-0.3.13-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20121202 required by (games-util/steam-client-meta-0-r20130316::gamerlay, installed)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20121028 required by (games-util/steam-launcher-1.0.0.39-r2::gamerlay, installed)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20130224-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20120520 required by (net-im/skype-4.2.0.11-r1::gentoo, installed)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20130224::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100611 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20130224::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-2.1[development] required by (app-emulation/wine-1.7.0::gentoo, installed)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs required by (media-video/tsmuxer-1.10.6-r1::gentoo, installed)

    ~app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20130224 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20130224::gentoo, installed)

    app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs required by @selected

  (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-sound/cdparanoia required by (kde-base/audiocd-kio-4.10.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 required by (media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.36::gentoo, installed)

    media-sound/cdparanoia required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r4::gentoo, installed)

  (x11-libs/libvdpau-0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-libs/libvdpau required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20130729::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/libvdpau required by @selected

    x11-libs/libvdpau required by (media-video/ffmpeg-1.2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libvdpau required by (x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=x11-libs/libvdpau-0.3-r1 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    x11-libs/libvdpau required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.3::gentoo, installed)

    x11-libs/libvdpau[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] (x11-libs/libvdpau[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-),abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1 required by (media-libs/mesa-9.1.6::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sci-geosciences/googleearth-7.1.1.1871::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Julian Ospald <hasufell@gentoo.org> (21 Jul 2013)

# Mask all unfetchable versions and those with tons of random

# bugs and segfaults (all). Don't ask for a version bump unless

# there is a working release.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen ^^

----------

## Josef.95

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Qt ist wohl doch nicht gefixt! Sind zwar alle neuen Pakete drauf, aber beim "emerge -vuD --newuse world" will emerge wieder die alte Qt Version installieren.
> 
> Dabei hatte ich extra KDE und Stuff Overlay entfernt 

  Hehe, es reicht nicht einfach nur die Overlays zu entfernen (bzw das wäre gar nicht nötig gewesen). Das Problem sind die Abhängigkeiten der noch aus den Overlays installierten Pakete (die deps stecken in der portage Datenbank).

Abhilfe schaft es diese Pakete neu zu mergen, oder sie temporär zu deinstallieren - damit sollte der Konflikt zwischen den beiden Qt Versionen dann behoben sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-qt/qtgui:4
> 
> ...

  Alles was Abhängigkeiten auf  >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] hat kann qtgui-4.8.5 nicht erfüllen, da es das geforderte dbus Flag in 4.8.5 nicht mehr gibt.

In diesem Fall merge kio-mtp neu.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat sich erledigt... war echt kio-mtp  :Smile: 

Das mit der ABI verschwand nach nem Portage update ^^

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Alles was Abhängigkeiten auf  >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] hat kann qtgui-4.8.5 nicht erfüllen, da es das geforderte dbus Flag in 4.8.5 nicht mehr gibt.

 

Auf dieses Problem bin ich auch gestoßen. Ich musste ein haufen pakete neu installieren, damit die abhängigkeit wieder passen.

In den einzelnen ebuilds wurden Änderungen vorgenommen, dass diese auch mit dem qtgui-4.8.5 ebuild funktionieren.

Nur blöderweise wurde diese Änderung in bestehenden ebuilds gemacht und nicht eine neue revision der ebuilds erstellt.

Ansonsten wäre das ganze kein Problem für protage...

----------

## Josef.95

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Alles was Abhängigkeiten auf  >=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus] hat kann qtgui-4.8.5 nicht erfüllen, da es das geforderte dbus Flag in 4.8.5 nicht mehr gibt. 
> 
> Auf dieses Problem bin ich auch gestoßen. Ich musste ein haufen pakete neu installieren, damit die abhängigkeit wieder passen.
> 
> In den einzelnen ebuilds wurden Änderungen vorgenommen, dass diese auch mit dem qtgui-4.8.5 ebuild funktionieren.
> ...

 

Für schon installierte Pakete, betreffend der fürs neue qtgui-4.8.5 passenden Abhängigkeiten von

>=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus]

auf nun

>=dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.0:4[accessibility,dbus(+)]

aus dem portage-main-Tree war kein rebuild und Revisions-bump nötig, da diese neuen deps für schon installierte Pakete von portage in der Datenbank selbst anpasst wurden.

Problematisch sind eigentlich nur aus  Overlays installierte Pakete, denn bei diesen passt portage die Abhängigkeiten in der Datenbank nicht automatisch an (warum genau ist mir auch nicht bekannt).

----------

